# nvidia: Unknown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete

## Kubala95

Pozwolę sobie odkopać, mam problem ze sterownikiem Nvidii 331.38 na Jądrze 3.13. W dmesg taki error:

```
nvidia: Unknown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete (err 0)
```

Znalazłem tutaj pewne rozwiązanie:

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/644906/331-20-on-3-13-rc1-kernel/

W Portage'u chyba jednak nie dołożono jeszcze poprawek, istnieje jakiś inny sposób na naprawę ? Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Podzielilem temat. Nie odkopuj starych gdy Twoj problem jest inny niz pierwotny.

Jezeli w portage nie ma fiksa a dorobiles sie patcha na to, mozesz uzyc ficzera epatch_local. Dodaj patcha do /etc/portage/patches/KATEGORIA/PAKIET i portage sam go zaciagnie.

----------

## Kubala95

Dziękuję za wyrozumiałość i radę w sprawie patcha. Emerge zaaplikowało patch i sterownik już normalnie się ładuje.

----------

